# Cant decide on the last 2 bits of the spec...



## Leg

....and a few opinions would be helpful. Dealer has now confirmed I can have the new car for April [smiley=thumbsup.gif] so I need to make some decisions regarding colour and leather. Im settled on the actual spec but cant decide on these two things for the life of me so hopefully you guys can help me decide...

By the way, the only mod Ill be doing is a set of aftermarket wheels. 99% sure they will be black split rims with a polished lip although not sure which ones yet. Something like this..










*Paintwork*

I've narrowed the choice down to one of these 3. Criteria is that it has to work well with the carbon fibre roof, not swirl so easily as black (my TT is in great condition but it has taken a LOT of effort to keep it like that and I dont have the time these days really) and hide stone chips as much as is possible as well as looking good of course.

Alpine White (standard M3 colour)










Space Grey (standard M3 colour)










Brilliant White Pearlescent (Individual colour at a cost of Â£1500 - shown on a 6 here)










*Leather*

Black










Carneol Red Merino (Individual Â£1200 option and comes with black contrasting stitch and is a little darker than this picture in reality)










Rust Brown Merino (Individual Â£1200 option and comes with black contrasting stitch)

No pics but its a sort of caramel colour.

Or a two tone leather much like the Z4 can have.....(Z4 pics so not these exact colours but very similar. For example, I may be able to have the black and carneol red above combined)..Â£1205 Individual Option


----------



## slg

I prefer the space grey (probably quite common though) & the standard black leather. Would you get any of the money back at resale time or is that not something that concerns you?

Altough, those wheels would look nice on a white car.

Decisions, decisions!! :roll:


----------



## Leg

slg said:


> I prefer the space grey (probably quite common though) & the standard black leather. Would you get any of the money back at resale time or is that not something that concerns you?
> 
> Altough, those wheels would look nice on a white car.
> 
> Decisions, decisions!! :roll:


Nah couldnt care less about residuals. You have highlighted the issue with Space Grey, nice as it is its a bit 'Every other BMW' whereas white will stand out as being unusual.

Saw an Alpine White car this weekend at the dealers and it looks really nice but Im not sure how well a flat white will wear?


----------



## zedman

if you want those wheels its got to be a white car, as for the seats i reckon red - stunning car though no matter what you choose, try a post over on mtorque, lots of info there...


----------



## Wallsendmag

Don't ask me I can't even decide on a watch :?


----------



## slg

Didn't think you would be too bothered about the residuals but thought I would mention it.

Maybe the pic of the pearlescent white doesn't do it justice but it looks almost ivory. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Widget

Grey with black and red leather. Ditch the wheel idea too. If there's a 1% chance of you not having them, then I'd go with that.


----------



## Widget

Actually, the black and white leather interior looks good. Defo keep the whiteness inside rather than out.

If White is a new fashion 'thing' then you'll just fit in a treat with all the "dedicated followers of fashion"!


----------



## Rebel

Space grey, with Black or Red leather

White is fun now, but when you sell the car, a space-grey will be easyer to sell. (so a better price)


----------



## Rebel

You can alway's wear a white suit, if you like to show off :lol: :wink:


----------



## DeanTT

White with white leather & inserts [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## thebears

DeanTT said:


> White with white leather & inserts [smiley=dude.gif]


I agree, but go for the brilliant white.


----------



## jbell

White with White Leather and black inserts

OR

Space Grey with Red Leather

Wheels wise I am working on it :wink: there are loads being released at the moment specifically for the M3


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> White with White Leather and black inserts
> 
> OR
> 
> Space Grey with Red Leather
> 
> Wheels wise I am working on it :wink: there are loads being released at the moment specifically for the M3


Any links would be appreciated Jon.

There is a very dark blue leather too which might be worth considering with the whites.

I was wondering if I could get black leather but with red stitching which would go well with the tri colour M stitching on the steering wheel. Have to ask the dealer I guess.

Nightmare trying to decide, worked my arse off to get to a car like this and I'm paranoid as f*ck about getting the colour wrong. :roll:


----------



## sandhua1978

Have checked out the colours on the m3post.

Have to say my favourite colour was the interlagos blue and space grey! But your buying the car and its gotta be whats gona make you happy!

Space grey with light grey leather or black leather would probably be my choice.

Good luck with the decisions!


----------



## garyc

jbell said:


> White with White Leather and black inserts
> 
> OR
> 
> Space Grey with Red Leather
> 
> Wheels wise I am working on it :wink: there are loads being released at the moment specifically for the M3


Agree on colour.

Do not fit any wheel which increases the unsprung weight. Bad new for handling. I think that the rims you showed are Breyton flames/spirits - good quality only made for BMWs but I think prolly heavier than the OEM M sport items.



















I have posted them a few times and I really like them. Look great on a 335i/d.

But for the Motorsport car I'd go OEM 19" with charcoal (rather than black) finish wheels, as I would not want to undo all M Divisions hard work setting up the suspension.


----------



## garyc




----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> White with White Leather and black inserts
> 
> OR
> 
> Space Grey with Red Leather
> 
> Wheels wise I am working on it :wink: there are loads being released at the moment specifically for the M3
> 
> 
> 
> Agree on colour.
> 
> Do not fit any wheel which increases the unsprung weight. Bad new for handling. I think that the rims you showed are Breyton flames/spirits - good quality only made for BMWs but I think prolly heavier than the OEM M sport items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted them a few times and I really like them. Look great on a 335i/d.
> 
> But for the Motorsport car I'd go OEM 19" with charcoal (rather than black) finish wheels, as I would not want to undo all M Divisions hard work setting up the suspension.
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more on the weight, hence the CHs on the TT. I really dont like the OEM wheels though.

Ill take a set of the lower ones ta very much.


----------



## garyc

Nice aren't they?

What about a set of e60 M5 rims? they work well with the E9x shape


----------



## Leg

Around Â£600 per wheel those Breytons 

Get what you pay for though so if thats what they cost, thats what they cost. Added benefit of doing this is I have a set of 18 inch OEMS spare too. 

There's always Moonstone as far as the paintwork is concerned too.

Oh God Im adding more choices, Ill end up with a sodding primer coloured one at this rate.. :roll:

This pic isnt helping cos I had my heart set on being different and going for white....


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> White with White Leather and black inserts
> 
> OR
> 
> Space Grey with Red Leather
> 
> Wheels wise I am working on it :wink: there are loads being released at the moment specifically for the M3
> 
> 
> 
> Any links would be appreciated Jon.
> 
> There is a very dark blue leather too which might be worth considering with the whites.
> 
> I was wondering if I could get black leather but with red stitching which would go well with the tri colour M stitching on the steering wheel. Have to ask the dealer I guess.
> 
> Nightmare trying to decide, worked my arse off to get to a car like this and I'm paranoid as f*ck about getting the colour wrong. :roll:
Click to expand...

Breyton Magic









Breyton Spirit Black









Breyton Spirit Silver









Breyton Flame









MOMO FXL 1









RH Crossline









We are looking into others as well


----------



## Leg

Any idea where I can find out the weights of the Breytons? Trying to find the weight of the OEMs too. :?

Not the best photoshop ever but I am seriously tempted by white with black split rims.......










Grey...


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> Around* Â£600 per wheel *those Breytons
> 
> Get what you pay for though so if thats what they cost, thats what they cost. Added benefit of doing this is I have a set of 18 inch OEMS spare too.
> 
> There's always Moonstone as far as the paintwork is concerned too.
> 
> Oh God Im adding more choices, Ill end up with a sodding primer coloured one at this rate.. :roll:
> 
> This pic isnt helping cos I had my heart set on being different and going for white....


Nearer Â£400 if you check on line. http://www.performancealloys.com/breyton_wheels.asp

email Breyton for the weights. Being German, they will have the data to hand. http://www.breyton.com/historie.html?&L=3

BMW UK will have the M3 OEM weights for 19s and 18s.


----------



## jbell

We do the Breyton as a package deal with Pirelli tyres. Most of the BMW tuner wheels are heavy as they are big with Split Rims being heavier than 1 piece.

If you want light then OZ, BBS or MOMO are the way to go.

Price wise you will sell the 18" easily on the bay of E or even back to the dealer.


----------



## slg

Leg said:


>


That is nice!! I much prefer that. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

I would go black and white everytime ,but I didn't really need to say that did I


----------



## Leg

wallsendmag said:


> I would go black and white everytime ,but I didn't really need to say that did I


Maybe white outside and black in but never again shall I buy a black car, too much like hard work (although they do look great). Plus on this car it would be a shame to hide the CF roof.

Black and white stripes maybe? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Leg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would go black and white everytime ,but I didn't really need to say that did I
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe white outside and black in but never again shall I buy a black car, too much like hard work (although they do look great). Plus on this car it would be a shame to hide the CF roof.
> 
> Black and white stripes maybe? :wink:
Click to expand...

Black interior with white exterior ,not the cream.With the carbon roof it will look stunning.


----------



## Leg

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would go black and white everytime ,but I didn't really need to say that did I
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe white outside and black in but never again shall I buy a black car, too much like hard work (although they do look great). Plus on this car it would be a shame to hide the CF roof.
> 
> Black and white stripes maybe? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black interior with white exterior ,not the cream.With the carbon roof it will look stunning.
Click to expand...

Would also be the cheapest approach as Alpine White and black leather are standard options for the M3. Maybe if I could add a contrast stitch to the leather I could live with black.........generally I think black is boring as hell though.


----------



## Kell

Don't like the pearl. If you're going to go for white, then go for a brilliant white.

Really like the grey one in the pic (with the black/polished wheels), but would be tempted to go for the red leather in that.

I reckon the best colour combo for the TT was Avus with Red and as it's a sports car it's not so important if it's a bit 'out there'.

My only worry would be that while white cars are of the moment now, they might not be when you come to sell. And while you say you don't care about depreciation, it may be that it's harder to shift purely because no one wants one*.

*Something we're worried about with the 5 we've just bought and its 1/2 leather.


----------



## RenZo

ill let the pic do the talking..


----------



## garyc

http://www.ac-schnitzer.de/en/bmw-cars/product/3er/e92-m3-seit-2007/wheels/#c4882


----------



## Leg

Yeah ive got that series of pics, was trying to avoid comparing studio shots and stick to street shots.

I think ill go for white in the end tbh. Sod it, at least its a bit different and cars are meant to be entertaining.

No doubt ill to and fro for another week before deciding a final combination.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

IMVHO, the black wheels look shite!

I've said it before and I'll say it again; why buy wheels in a great design and then get them in black so you can hardly see them? :?

As for the exterior colour, personally I'd NEVER buy a grey car. It's just too dull and boring and shows a complete lack of imagination. As for the Pearlescent white, Ritch, are you having a laugh? :lol:

Onto the interior; going for all black is going to make the cabin very dark/boring. Personally, I think the red/black combo is probably going to look the best with a white car.

There, I've said my piece.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

garyc said:


> http://www.ac-schnitzer.de/en/bmw-cars/product/3er/e92-m3-seit-2007/wheels/#c4882


For AC-Schnitzer, read AC-Shitzer! :wink:


----------



## garyc

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/hamann/hamann-thunder-ar43405.html


----------



## paulie1

Leg said:


> I think ill go for white in the end tbh. Sod it, at least its a bit different and cars are meant to be entertaining.


Bloody right.
White was your first choice so stick with it.
With red/black leather and the black split rims.
Lovely.


----------



## Wondermikie

White for me all the way, with black interior.

The thing is with white, people talk of a resurgence, a few mags have white cover cars, and forum talk is of white cars, but nobody ever actually orders it in the end, so it's still pretty rare.

If the Z4M is anything to go by, white will look awesome, and there will be more than enough takers for it when you come to sell it. I would bet my house on the fact that I could sell a white Z4M roadster quicker than any other colour, and the M3 will be the same.


----------



## kmpowell

Leg said:


> .By the way, the only mod Ill be doing is a set of aftermarket wheels. 99% sure they will be black split rims with a polished lip although not sure which ones yet.


Snap! I've decided not to bother with the JCW wheels as I couldn't justyfy the Â£1800 price tag, so I'm going to opt for something along the black/dark with polished/silver rim. Currently eyeing up the Momo's jbell pictured, but not 100% decided yet as I think I would prefer a non gloss finish to the face.

Oh, back to your original question. Normal white with red is my opinion.


----------



## coupe-sport

White / Black gets my vote - everybody seems to go for red










Like the black / polished rims 8)

James


----------



## Leg

That look so much better than the configurator pics. Very tempted. Black and white theme throughout, could work!


----------



## NickP

My choice would be White with Fox Red Leather...

Wheel wise I'd go for something in Anthracite...maybe I'm a little biased 

Possibly CH's again?


----------



## Leg

NickP said:


> My choice would be White with Fox Red Leather...


The fox red really isnt nice in person, very pastelly and well, fox/brick coloured, like a pale orange/terracotta even. A deeper, darker red would be much more suitable.

This is through the glass, without it its even paler


----------



## garyc

...red hide is far more slutty. Go for it.


----------



## Wondermikie

If you fancy a drive to see one in the flesh, Dick Lovett have got an Alpine/Fox car in their "coming soon" section which I suspect is a demo car?

http://www.dicklovetthungerfordbmw.co.u ... odyID=M3CP


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> If you fancy a drive to see one in the flesh, Dick Lovett have got an Alpine/Fox car in their "coming soon" section which I suspect is a demo car?
> 
> http://www.dicklovetthungerfordbmw.co.u ... odyID=M3CP


I saw an AW/Black one at Scothall on Friday (and Saturday :lol: ) and the demo I took out (and which I saw again this weekend) which is black had the Fox Red. I really dont like the Fox. Too wishy washy by half.


----------



## Wondermikie

Yep should be called terracotta really.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Leg said:


> That look so much better than the configurator pics. Very tempted. Black and white theme throughout, could work!


It worked well tonight 8)


----------



## Leg

Right, decided, Alpine White it is.

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74037

Just the leather to decide now and then decide on the wheels later.

Thanks for all your opinions.


----------



## NickP

Leg said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My choice would be White with Fox Red Leather...
> 
> 
> 
> The fox red really isnt nice in person, very pastelly and well, fox/brick coloured, like a pale orange/terracotta even. A deeper, darker red would be much more suitable.
> 
> This is through the glass, without it its even paler
Click to expand...

After seeing that pic agreed! It looks much darker on the configuator!


----------



## jam

White is def the way forward 

These wheels look smart Leg by the way


----------



## Wondermikie

Leg said:


> Right, decided, Alpine White it is.


Nice one 8)


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, decided, Alpine White it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one 8)
Click to expand...

Brought the wife and kids to Edinburgh for a couple of days, sat in the bar this evening and a what pulls into the car park but a white M3, looked awesome so thats a definate!!


----------



## slg

Leg, are you going for an all white car or with the dark (carbon?) roof?


----------



## Wondermikie

Carbonfibre roof standard on the coupe unless you opt for the sunroof.


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Carbonfibre roof standard on the coupe unless you opt for the sunroof.


Sunroof isnt even on the options list I have, nor in the price book and nor have I see it on the BMW Dealer system. Im guessing the 'moonroof' as the Americans call it is a US only option (possibly Europe?).

Mike is correct though, steel body coloured roof if you go for a sunroof wherever you are. I wont be, prefer Climate, Sunroofs are too noisy.

The CF roof and other black details (wing mirrors and bonnet vents for example) are key reasons I am going for white tbh.


----------



## Wondermikie

Ah that's interesting, like you say it's a bit pointless anyway. White is awesome for showing off the roof, have you seen the pics of the chap on Z4-forum who fitted a CF roof to his white Z4m coupe?


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Ah that's interesting, like you say it's a bit pointless anyway. White is awesome for showing off the roof, have you seen the pics of the chap on Z4-forum who fitted a CF roof to his white Z4m coupe?


Nope, you got a clicky clicky please?


----------



## Wondermikie

http://www.z4-forum.com/forum/viewtopic ... 562#p11562

Some more pics too having a look for them.


----------



## Leg

Wait till Powell sees that, poor lad will cream!

Nice.


----------



## Wondermikie

I'm sure he won't mind me posting them here


----------



## slg

Reason I asked is that the pictures from the M3 site link posted above has the cars in a compound and the far left has the white roof whereas the others do not - I take it that one has the sunroof.

That Z4 looks gorgeous [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Leg

That Z4 really is the dogs danglies eh, beautiful.


----------



## damo

Beautiful car ruined by the chavvy tasteless 'plate.


----------



## garyc

That Z4 looks great. Agree about number plate. Why oh why...

On point of detail the new M3 roof is not same CF as was the e46 CSL. Rather, it is carbon reinforced plastic CRP , which is a little heavier than pure CF (though still lighter than steel), but far cheaper to manufactuer, hence BMW making in std on new M3.

I reckon the next CSL M3 may feature CRP bonnet and boot lid as part of it's weight reduction exercise in order to put the RS4, C63, and Lexus 500 firmly in their places.


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> That Z4 looks great. Agree about number plate. Why oh why...
> 
> On point of detail the new M3 roof is not same CF as was the e46 CSL. Rather, it is carbon reinforced plastic CRP , which is a little heavier than pure CF (though still lighter than steel), but far cheaper to manufactuer, hence BMW making in std on new M3.
> 
> I reckon the next CSL M3 may feature CRP bonnet and boot lid as part of it's weight reduction exercise in order to put the RS4, C63, and Lexus 500 firmly in their places.


Hadnt noticed the plate. Not only a silly plate but why so small? Nice motor though.

If they do fit a CFP bonnet to a CSL (by the way, imagine how much a CSL will cost when bearing in mind the difference between an E46 M3 and E46 CSL when the E92 M3 is Â£50K plus options!!  ) and dont paint it then white would be out. In Leeds our City Cabs are white with a black bonnet, I wouldnt want people trying to get in my M3 with a Kebab every bloody night! :lol:

Still cant come to a conclusion on the leather. As much as I think picking black is boring I have a niggling feeling black leather might look best with white. Maybe if I could get a red contrast stitch done, not sure.

A dark red might work though, or even a dark blue which is on the option list for Individual.

Cant decide if a two colour leather is cheap looking or not. Went to the (ex) Royal Yacht Brittania today with wifey and the sprogs and this Range Rover was parked on the dock with split leather. From what I can gather BMW would do it the other way around (black centres and 'coloured' bolsters) though. Not sure I like the idea.


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> Cant decide if a two colour leather is cheap looking or not. Went to the (ex) Royal Yacht Brittania today with wifey and the sprogs and this Range Rover was parked on the dock with split leather. From what I can gather BMW would do it the other way around (black centres and 'coloured' bolsters) though. Not sure I like the idea.


That is very "British" doing the leather that way, can you get black with White stitiching.

Audi did black bolsters and coloured inserts on the S3 IIRC.


----------



## Kell

Why don't you take the car with 'normal leather and then use a company like:

http://www.newtrim.co.uk/

if you get bored?

OR

Get the mad leather and use the company above to retrim it in normal stuff if you later decide it's pants.

Obviously option one is much cheaper.


----------



## Leg

Kell said:


> Why don't you take the car with 'normal leather and then use a company like:
> 
> http://www.newtrim.co.uk/
> 
> if you get bored?
> 
> OR
> 
> Get the mad leather and use the company above to retrim it in normal stuff if you later decide it's pants.
> 
> Obviously option one is much cheaper.


Did occur to me Kell, not sure I have the nerve to let some after market trimmer loose on my Â£55K car though. Been along time coming a car like this and Ill probably murder anyone who gets within a yard of it! ;-)

I know Ill end up going for a single colour leather from the individual range if Im honest. Apart from black, fox red (very light as per pic in this thread), silver and beige which are the standard colours there is a dark blue, a dark brown, a caramel type colour, a dark red and a few others I cant recall at the moment as the brochure is at home. I half fancy the blue as Ivenever had a blue leather before and its quite 'M' as a colour I guess.

F*ck knows m8, ill no doubt deliberate it on here and M3Post and in the pub for another 2 weeks before I decide. :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie

Black interior certainly goes best with a white car, anything else can be a bit much. I hate the blue interior, you hardly see any cars with it, for a reason :?


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Z4 looks great. Agree about number plate. Why oh why...
> 
> On point of detail the new M3 roof is not same CF as was the e46 CSL. Rather, it is carbon reinforced plastic CRP , which is a little heavier than pure CF (though still lighter than steel), but far cheaper to manufactuer, hence BMW making in std on new M3.
> 
> I reckon the next CSL M3 may feature CRP bonnet and boot lid as part of it's weight reduction exercise in order to put the RS4, C63, and Lexus 500 firmly in their places.
> 
> 
> 
> Hadnt noticed the plate. Not only a silly plate but why so small? Nice motor though.
> 
> If they do fit a CFP bonnet to a CSL (by the way, imagine how much a CSL will cost when bearing in mind the difference between an E46 M3 and E46 CSL when the E92 M3 is Â£50K plus options!!  ) and dont paint it then white would be out. In Leeds our City Cabs are white with a black bonnet, I wouldnt want people trying to get in my M3 with a Kebab every bloody night! :lol:
> 
> Still cant come to a conclusion on the leather. As much as I think picking black is boring I have a niggling feeling black leather might look best with white. Maybe if I could get a red contrast stitch done, not sure.
> 
> A dark red might work though, or even a dark blue which is on the option list for Individual.
> 
> Cant decide if a two colour leather is cheap looking or not. *Went to the (ex) Royal Yacht Brittania today with wifey and the sprogs *and this Range Rover was parked on the dock with split leather. From what I can gather BMW would do it the other way around (black centres and 'coloured' bolsters) though. Not sure I like the idea.
Click to expand...

You in Leith? A changed place these days.


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Z4 looks great. Agree about number plate. Why oh why...
> 
> On point of detail the new M3 roof is not same CF as was the e46 CSL. Rather, it is carbon reinforced plastic CRP , which is a little heavier than pure CF (though still lighter than steel), but far cheaper to manufactuer, hence BMW making in std on new M3.
> 
> I reckon the next CSL M3 may feature CRP bonnet and boot lid as part of it's weight reduction exercise in order to put the RS4, C63, and Lexus 500 firmly in their places.
> 
> 
> 
> Hadnt noticed the plate. Not only a silly plate but why so small? Nice motor though.
> 
> If they do fit a CFP bonnet to a CSL (by the way, imagine how much a CSL will cost when bearing in mind the difference between an E46 M3 and E46 CSL when the E92 M3 is Â£50K plus options!!  ) and dont paint it then white would be out. In Leeds our City Cabs are white with a black bonnet, I wouldnt want people trying to get in my M3 with a Kebab every bloody night! :lol:
> 
> Still cant come to a conclusion on the leather. As much as I think picking black is boring I have a niggling feeling black leather might look best with white. Maybe if I could get a red contrast stitch done, not sure.
> 
> A dark red might work though, or even a dark blue which is on the option list for Individual.
> 
> Cant decide if a two colour leather is cheap looking or not. *Went to the (ex) Royal Yacht Brittania today with wifey and the sprogs *and this Range Rover was parked on the dock with split leather. From what I can gather BMW would do it the other way around (black centres and 'coloured' bolsters) though. Not sure I like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You in Leith? A changed place these days.
Click to expand...

Best Western just outside Edinburgh, got here Tuesday going home tomorrow. Kids like a pool. Been to the Yacht, Museum of Scotland (very good museum!), GreyFriars for the dog thing (youngest lad loves dogs), castle, etc etc

In wifeys Merc though.

I like Edinburgh, friendly place, but its grim. About time they cleaned some of the buildings up a bit IMO.


----------



## garyc

Leith is good for seafood and much changed.

But I prefer Glasgow to Edinburgh these days.

And you should (have) journied out to the West coast - circa Crinan or Inveraray. it's fab.

enjoy rest of your stay.


----------



## Leg

Finally tracked down the Individual configurator. Although the pics are from a 3 coupe/convertible my dealer has confirmed they are definately available on the M3. They have a contrast stitch which isnt clear from these photos. Question is, which one goes with Alpine White, if any?

Carneol red










Cohiba brown










Syrah Blue










Rust brown










Platinum










Champagne










This one might be available but not confirmed...


----------



## jbell

Carneol Red and poss Rust Brown IMO


----------



## NickP

jbell said:


> Carneol Red and poss Rust Brown IMO


Ditto, but leaning towards the Red


----------



## Leg

NickP said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carneol Red and poss Rust Brown IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, but leaning towards the Red
Click to expand...

Like the red, but with a white car and the extended red onto the dash, could be a bit much.


----------



## NaughTTy

Defo the red Rich 8)

Like the name - presumably from Carne - Flesh Red...very descriptive [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport

The red is too 'Essex' . With such a stunning looking car, the colour and the carbon roof, you dont need a red interior to impress. Black would look good IMHO.

James


----------



## Leg

Leaning towards the dark blue.....

Alpine white
black split rims with polished lip
dark blue extended leather with grey contrast stitching
Electronic Damper Control
Heated front seats
Folding mirrors
High gloss shadow line
BMW Privacy glass
Delete Smokers Pack
Storage Package
Bluetooth telephone with telematics
Voice Control
LOGIC7 Sound System
Black Carbon Structure trim

Think thats it.


----------



## garyc

Cohiba has a certain appeal.

As does dark blue.

But then again I liked the brighter red and the two tone black grey.

choices eh?


----------



## Leg

Well, seen as I walked into the Audi dealership in December 05 after deciding on Moro Blue and Anis and 15 minutes later signed an order for Phantom Black and red this whole exercise is probably a waste of bytes! :lol:


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> Leaning towards the dark blue.....
> 
> Alpine white
> black split rims with polished lip
> dark blue extended leather with grey contrast stitching
> Electronic Damper Control
> Heated front seats
> Folding mirrors
> High gloss shadow line
> BMW Privacy glass
> Delete Smokers Pack
> Storage Package
> Bluetooth telephone with telematics
> Voice Control
> LOGIC7 Sound System
> Black Carbon Structure trim
> 
> Think thats it.


Digital Radio I think is a must on any new car today, future proofs it and the reception is excellent


----------



## garyc

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaning towards the dark blue.....
> 
> Alpine white
> black split rims with polished lip
> dark blue extended leather with grey contrast stitching
> Electronic Damper Control
> Heated front seats
> Folding mirrors
> High gloss shadow line
> BMW Privacy glass
> Delete Smokers Pack
> Storage Package
> Bluetooth telephone with telematics
> Voice Control
> LOGIC7 Sound System
> Black Carbon Structure trim
> 
> Think thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Digital Radio I think is a must on any new car today, future proofs it and the reception is excellent*
Click to expand...

I have heard mixed reports about success of DAB on move. Anyone got direct experience.

And while we are at it. TV in cars esp BMWs - I was idly speccing up a 335d at weekend, BMW TV option - is it digital or analogue?

It seems a costly option if analogue, and shorted lived too.

Any thoughts.

Soz OT. But sort of linked to speccing a new BMW


----------



## sandhua1978

Got DAB in my dads Car. Have to say at the moment it hardly seems worth it.

Granted the reception (ie number of stations rather than quality) is a bit touch and go. and its surprising that you can't pick up more stations.

If you like listening to the BBC stations then you will be okay but if you hoping to get to listen to other stations i wouldn't hold your breath!

But long term - I guess it can only get better?? :?

Also logic 7 is a nice to have but not worth Â£700-800 extra. Cannot say that i was wowed by the system or really noticed the difference. If poss would try and get into two cars to try and compare the difference.


----------



## Leg

I rarely listen tot he radio and even then only Radio 4. DAB is a waste of money for me and as for TV, why in Gods name would you have TV int he dash of a car?


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Ever so slightly o/t, but Mr. Leg, I thought you might like this bit of footage. 

http://www.autojunk.nl/clips/view/133255

I don't know why they are comparing an M3 to a Veyron?

The M3 sounds nice, but is it just me that thinks the Veyron sounds like a bag of spanners at low speed?


----------



## sandhua1978

Leg said:


> I rarely listen tot he radio and even then only Radio 4. DAB is a waste of money for me and as for TV, why in Gods name would you have TV int he dash of a car?


Have to agree.... its again nice to have, if someone else has paid for it! but in all truth had in the x5 and i think we used it all but twice in the 12 months that we had the car!


----------



## Leg

The Silver Surfer said:


> Ever so slightly o/t, but Mr. Leg, I thought you might like this bit of footage.
> 
> http://www.autojunk.nl/clips/view/133255
> 
> I don't know why they are comparing an M3 to a Veyron?
> 
> The M3 sounds nice, but is it just me that thinks the Veyron sounds like a bag of spanners at low speed?


I think the point was to demonstrate how much car you could buy (M3) for the same price as a set of tyres and 1st service on a Veyron. :wink:

I would have gone for the Veyron myself but needed 2+2 seating. Shame really.


----------



## jbell

Leg said:


> Only Radio 4.


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever so slightly o/t, but Mr. Leg, I thought you might like this bit of footage.
> 
> http://www.autojunk.nl/clips/view/133255
> 
> I don't know why they are comparing an M3 to a Veyron?
> 
> The M3 sounds nice, but is it just me that thinks the Veyron sounds like a bag of spanners at low speed?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point was to demonstrate how much car you could buy (M3) for the same price as a set of tyres and 1st service on a Veyron. :wink:
> 
> I would have gone for the Veyron myself but needed 2+2 seating. Shame really.
Click to expand...

I am sure DuoNAN would have lent you his.


----------



## garyc

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Radio 4.
Click to expand...

I mainly listen to music, but when radio calls, it is usually R4.


----------



## Leg

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Radio 4.
Click to expand...

Some of the best comedies/comedians have started on Radio 4.


----------

